# jake, rafe and julie



## rmj

Hi Everyone,

I have just had a new cockerpoo, Jake he is now 10 weeks old, i got him from cockerpoo world in bretby derbyshire, he has had some issues adjusting to his food, and there was blood in his faceaes, (sorry if tmi!!) the vet has put him on a sensitive food and a past to level out the bacteria in his gut, and the blood has stopped! My question is about the amount of time he is sleeping- he really sleeps lots - really for most of the day!! he plays with his toys occasionally and runs in the garden but is most content asleep at my feet or on my lap!! I have been having the usual advice from everyone who hasnt got a cockerpoo, suggesting that the breeder was poor, or that its not normal for him to sleep so much etc, so thougth i would join here to see what you guys who have got cockerpoos think? I am also feeding him just over a tin of food a day - one of my (expert!!) friends also says this is far too much, i am getting very fed up with everyone giving their opinion to say the least but Jake is my first dog and i chose the cockerpoo because i wanted a steady and less boistrious dog!! What do you guys think?? any help would be appreciated!! thanks


----------



## wellerfeller

Hi, glad your poo is settling down. Puppies do spend a lot of time sleeping like babies really. That will change soon enough!!!! 
I just checked out ' Cockapoo world' website. The breeders name wasnt Mike Malloy by any chance?. The web site is full of untruths.
I am glad your pup has received veterinary treatment. He is very lucky.


----------



## rmj

*thanks for the reply*

yes i think the chaps name was mike, when you say untruths what do you mean??


----------



## wellerfeller

Well the statements like this : A true cockapoo is the result of crossing a poodle dog with a working type cocker spaniel bitch, The father has to be the poodle, if not then the puppy will not inherit the non shedding coat.
The reason for a working type cocker spaniel mother is that working cocker spaniels have been bred over many generations to be easy to train, eager to please and above all to have a completely non aggresive temperament, in short they are the perfect working companion. This is not at all the case with the show spaniel and they are to be avoided at all costs as they can be aggressive and are not at all suitable as family pets. Are just a plain lie. He mentions nothing about health tests for parents.
You might like to read this link.http://www.puppylovecampaigns.org/yourstories.shtml

I am sorry my intention is not to worry you or ruin your new experience of getting your puppy but people need to be aware of what some breeders are up to. They are out to make money and take advantage. Ones like Mr Malloy give those breeders doing it right and producing healthy well bred puppies a bad name.


----------



## andypandi

We got Milo when he was 11 weeks old and I was very surprised by how much he slept. Even when we had visitors, he would say a quick hello and then go back to sleep!

Having said that, when he was awake, a couple of times a day he would wear himself out racing round and playing!

I can't help with the feeding, we had the opposite problem that Milo wasn't interested in food and have a cupboard full of various kinds. We bought a sack of the dried food he had at the breeders and after a couple of days he would not touch it. Tins and packets usually have a feeding guide on them or your vet might be able to advise.

It is such a worry when you get a new puppy home and want to do everything right, and of course everyone has an opinion - just like when you have a baby!

Enjoy him,

Andrea


----------



## kendal

On the note of you puppy sleeping alot. he is a babby and babbys sleep alot they are growing which takes it out of them. all our girls were different but in genneral they all slept alot. they would have a wee mad session then sleep. 

so i wouldnt be too worried about that. hope his tummy probbles are sorted soon. some natural yogart is said to settle tummies down.


----------



## rmj

hi everyone, thanks for the reply, although i am very worried now after reading those reports on the other websites, especially one that reports a case of giardia as this seems to relate to jakes problems, although reading up on it it appears that this is common in a lot of puppies. i am upset that the breeder is possibly unscrupulous, i was very happy to find one so close to home, and a friend had bought her dog from there, but you live and learn! I can only hope that Jake does get better and that it is just a reaction to the food he was given at first. There seems to be no more blood but there is a lot of mucus, i will take him back to the vets and mention this to him!!

thanks for the advice re the sleeping, i felt that as he is baby that is normal, it is the same as having my son to a point where i didn't know what i was doing then either!!


----------



## DB1

Welcome to the site, I hope your pup turns out to be really healthy with no problems, it is so important that people learn about doing research before buying puppies, there are a lot of people who are only interested in what money can be made from selling puppies, if you know anyone else that is thinking of getting a puppy please ask them to look into it carefully, even just putting the breeders name into google may give an idea if it brings up good or bad info. 
Natural yogurt as Kendal said is good for settling tummies, a diet of plain chicken and boiled rice can be good too. He maybe lethargic if his body is not processing the food properly, but if he does have lively, active moments I wouldn't worry too much. It is like having another baby in the house, good luck with everything.


----------



## rmj

sorry guys, just another quick question, he seems to love eating grass at the moment, we cut the lawn yesterday and there are little tufts that he is picking up an eating?! is this a good sign, a bad sign or just a doggy thing??


----------



## Kody&Beau

rmj said:


> sorry guys, just another quick question, he seems to love eating grass at the moment, we cut the lawn yesterday and there are little tufts that he is picking up an eating?! is this a good sign, a bad sign or just a doggy thing??


Dogs tend to eat grass when they are not feeling 100% it's their natural way of making them sick but pups I think sometimes just eat it because they like to eat everything  x


----------



## JoJo

please post pics of your puppy .. we would love to see him... sorry he has had a bad start but you will love him into good shape now  

Sleep is good for a puppy .. growing time  

Grass eating is natural for puppies and dogs .. just keep an eye on how much and how often ..


----------



## dmgalley

My Jake loved to eat grass as a puppy just be careful of the rocks. (he tried to eat them too) I think your Jake is very lucky you came along. Things happen for a reason. You love him very much and any thing he needs to get better, you are going to give him. He will be 100% in no time!! Just keep asking questions on here because the people here are honest and very knowledgeable.


----------



## Toffin

Sleep is excellent growing and recovery time (plus it gives you time to gather yourself for the next onslaught!). Even at just shy of 7 months Polly sleeps up to 18 hours in 24 - I blame it on plenty of exercise and fresh air and her exuberant curiosity during her waking hours. 

P had copious mucous watery poos to start with but it gradually came right on Barking Heads Puppy Days. When she was very little we gave her chicken, brown rice, plain yoghurt and scrambled eggs (not all together!).

They're such a worry, these wonderful precious little puppies.

Toffin
x

P.S. I've closed my ears to all the advice so-called experts are so fond of giving. The older Polly gets and the more I see of other dogs the more I realise that 'poos are a cross-breed apart...


----------



## rmj

not sure if this worked!! but here is Jake (hopefully) our lovely golden boy!!

thanks for all the replies, i have had a really stressful couple of days, and a fall out with a friend who thought it appropriate to comment on how "lethargic" Jake is and how she even thought that the amount of food the vet suggested feeding Jake was "too much" even though she doesnt own a poo!! She has a labrador, lovely dog but not a direct comparisson!! 

i know she was only trying to help, but it made me feel a bit silly for not investigating the breeder more, and yes maybe i should have done, but we went along, met the mum and dad, and as i said a friend had purchased from him very happily, plus we fell in love with Jake the minuite we met him!

thanks again and hopefully i will be posting lots of lovely stories of Jake and his escapades over the coming months and years!!


----------



## dmgalley

rmj said:


> View attachment 4822
> 
> 
> not sure if this worked!! but here is Jake (hopefully) our lovely golden boy!!
> 
> thanks for all the replies, i have had a really stressful couple of days, and a fall out with a friend who thought it appropriate to comment on how "lethargic" Jake is and how she even thought that the amount of food the vet suggested feeding Jake was "too much" even though she doesnt own a poo!! She has a labrador, lovely dog but not a direct comparisson!!
> 
> i know she was only trying to help, but it made me feel a bit silly for not investigating the breeder more, and yes maybe i should have done, but we went along, met the mum and dad, and as i said a friend had purchased from him very happily, plus we fell in love with Jake the minuite we met him!
> 
> thanks again and hopefully i will be posting lots of lovely stories of Jake and his escapades over the coming months and years!!


Jake is beautiful!!! Don't feel silly at all. I didn't do enough research when I got my Jake. My breeder did not even do any testing. So far so good. I say put all that behind you and just love and enjoy him! 
It is hard when people want to give their advise but just try to focus on the fact that they care and just do what you know you need to do.


----------



## rmj

he is a beauty, i have contacted the breeder today, he does do health checks and will be providing me with the relevant infomation, along with KC info on the dam and sire, he seemed genuinely concerned that Jake was not getting on well. So hopefully just settling in issues, i suppose being taken from your mum at 8 weeks and being thrown into a new home with two cats and a 7 year old boy (and slightly neurotic new mum  ) is a big thing for a new pup!!


----------



## Marzi

Golden Jake looks very lovely! 
Sleeping is fine - if he has had an upset stomach that will have taken some of his energy... as his digestion sorts itself out I'm sure that he will become more bouncy, in the meantime enjoy the peace. Sleep is very, very important for baby pups...
I wouldn't let him eat too much cut grass - picking fresh grass and munching it is fine (although grassy poos cause their own problems as you will discover!), cut grass however will start to decay and break down and this might not help his upset stomach.


----------



## Kody&Beau

rmj said:


> View attachment 4822
> 
> 
> not sure if this worked!! but here is Jake (hopefully) our lovely golden boy!!
> 
> thanks for all the replies, i have had a really stressful couple of days, and a fall out with a friend who thought it appropriate to comment on how "lethargic" Jake is and how she even thought that the amount of food the vet suggested feeding Jake was "too much" even though she doesnt own a poo!! She has a labrador, lovely dog but not a direct comparisson!!
> 
> i know she was only trying to help, but it made me feel a bit silly for not investigating the breeder more, and yes maybe i should have done, but we went along, met the mum and dad, and as i said a friend had purchased from him very happily, plus we fell in love with Jake the minuite we met him!
> 
> thanks again and hopefully i will be posting lots of lovely stories of Jake and his escapades over the coming months and years!!


Don't worry about him sleeping a lot it's perfectly normal, like you I worried when my first Beau slept so much for the first couple of weeks and also had comments on how sleepy she was and was i sure she was ok but by 12 weeks totally different story and I was wishing she slept more  as long as he's eating and playful when he is awake even if its only for half hr or so I'm sure he is fine, perhaps you have a nice little laid back fella


----------



## Cat 53

He is a sweetie. Think it's all been said by previous posts.....so relax, enjoy.


----------



## Von

Jake is delightful As for sleeping, yes they sleep a lot as young puppies, Meadow's pattern was a 15 - 20 min play, then sleep for 2 hours at least, repeated throughout the day. There are times when it would be nice if she would do that now!


----------



## eddie1

What a beautiful puppy,he is so lucky you found him. X x


----------



## Jedicrazy

rmj said:


> hi everyone, thanks for the reply, although i am very worried now after reading those reports on the other websites, especially one that reports a case of giardia as this seems to relate to jakes problems, although reading up on it it appears that this is common in a lot of puppies. i am upset that the breeder is possibly unscrupulous, i was very happy to find one so close to home, and a friend had bought her dog from there, but you live and learn! I can only hope that Jake does get better and that it is just a reaction to the food he was given at first. There seems to be no more blood but there is a lot of mucus, i will take him back to the vets and mention this to him!!
> 
> thanks for the advice re the sleeping, i felt that as he is baby that is normal, it is the same as having my son to a point where i didn't know what i was doing then either!!


Hi and :welcome: to ILMC. Jake is a sweetheart and I agree with Donna to just put the breeder issue behind you now and get on with enjoying Jake. I think Karen brought it up to make other readers aware as we are all pro good breeding practices. It sounds like Jake's tummy is a bit better and you are obviously a good owner getting him down to the vet . Enjoy all the sleeping....it won't last  ... and your next post will be how Jake has turned in to a devil puppy and is hanging off your trousers legs..  ... and yes that will be normal too and just a phase puppies go through. Looking forward to following your progress.


----------



## femmedufromage

Hi rmj
All I can add to the previous posts is that as a new puppy mummy I had received some fantastic help and advice on this forum. Your Jake is so lucky to have you and hopefully is tummy is sorted out soon.

I do feel that I can ask any questions on here and the advice given is really helpful, sympathetic and kind. I read the younger puppy posts now and at the time when my puppy was a devil pup I thought it would never get any better, it does very quickly.

Saying that I am covered in bruises from a late night biting session on Saturday night. Bit of an overtired puppy!


----------



## Chumphreys

Our gorgeous bundle of fluff Malie,slept for England when we first bought her home  she also had blood and lots of mucus in her poo for the first week.Shw was fed on raw by the breeder and we have continued with raw however during the first two weeks she didn't really want to eat much.I think they just need time to adjust.It is probably stress that affects their stomachs.Once Malie settled in she was fine.Being somebody who suffers with anxiety I am all too familiar with the stressing over every little thing  I think it's worse than having 3 children to worry over  I wouldn't worry too much about where you got him from.We did research our breeder etc but only because I had been on this site and everyone had given me excellent advice.However as my mother keeps telling me"in her day there was never such a thing as health testing,you just chose the dog you fell in love with and hoped luck was on your side"  I'm sure he will be fine.

XC


----------



## rmj

*tummy settled*

thanks Claire, speaking to everyone really settled my mind, and over the last couple of days Jake has really come to life!! he seems to be growing in confidence each day, loves fetching his ball and dropping it for me to throw (well after the ocassional tug of war with it!!) I'm surprised how natural these things are coming to him, and he is sitting when asked (more often than not!!) bright intelligent little beings these poos arent they!! Going back to the vets in the next day or two and hoping to start his injections, i'm looking forward to some nice walks with him in the coming weeks/months


----------



## Kody&Beau

That's brilliant news, So pleased your having lots of fun with your little bundle of fun xx


----------



## lindagh

I've just come across this thread. I bought a Cockapoo from Mike Malloy at the beginning of February this year. He did have a cough to start with but he is now 9 months and the most gorgeous dog out!

Julie - is Jake's father called Rupert? I guess they probably have different mothers. Muffin's mother is Whizz.

http://muffintheboatdog.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Like Donna, I did not do everything you should when selecting the puppies. And I know I am extremely lucky with how great Lexi & Beemer are and recognize that there may be risks down the line but am willing to face that when it comes because I love my puppies, just like you do your Jake, who is gorgeous. He also must be doing well with you with that smile on his face as proof. 

And I was freaking out at every little thing - mostly I think because I was tired and I didn't know what to expect. I called the animal emergency room one evening because Lexi's poo had mucous at the tail end of it. (I think the lady was trying not to laugh at me as she said to just keep on eye on it and if it persists to call the vet in the morning. Next poo was fine). This forum is a great place to hear other people's experiences and get good advice. At the same time, every poo is different so don't worry too much if your's seems to walk to his own drum. 

Mostly, I am a believer that those people or pets who come into our lives are supposed to and that we all become better off for that. So my Lexi and Beemer came into my life and give me incredible joy that I never imagined was possible and Jake will have that special place for you too. Welcome to poo ownership. However he may have started their lives, what a wonderful life he will have with you.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

lindagh said:


> I've just come across this thread. I bought a Cockapoo from Mike Malloy at the beginning of February this year. He did have a cough to start with but he is now 9 months and the most gorgeous dog out!
> 
> Julie - is Jake's father called Rupert? I guess they probably have different mothers. Muffin's mother is Whizz.
> 
> http://muffintheboatdog.blogspot.co.uk/


Love the blog. Totally cute. I had to chuckle at the bit where you learned she was a he. When I first got Lexi and Beemer, I had to keep checking their pee pee part and then looking up online of how you tell the difference. For an hour, there was me lifting one and then lifting the other and then when I went to reach for their collars so I could tell them apart, I couldn't remember which was which, requiring me to start over. Total cutie!


----------



## RuthMill

Jake is lovely! I agree with all the aformentioned and would just reiterate that young puppies need as much as 18 hours a day! Even those puppies that don't seem tired need it.. You know what happens to an over tired child? Same scary stuff as an overtired puppy. 

Also love the Muffin blog!


----------

